# Snapper hi-vac blade holder won't come off.



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a 2000 snapper Rear engine rider hi-vac model M28091B that has bad vibration due to a bent blade holder bracket, it appears that the bracket screws off but im not sure how exactly to remove it from the spindle, can anyone help me out?

-Justin


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Remove the blade, then remove the nut from the spindle that holds blade bar.
Take a soft face or dead blow hammer and strike blade holder bar in a clockwise motion. Might be helpful to spray some PB Blaster on spindle end before trying to remove.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks a bunch tom, will attempt tomorrow and post back with the results.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Update, i worked on the snapper today and the blade holder just would not budge, I ended up breaking it off with a chizzle and sledge hammer and I will just replace the holder and spindle all together. Thanks


----------

